# Hello there, fellow Martial Artist



## Dragon Fist (Dec 10, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I'm glad I found this forum.

I can finally talk about my passion for the Martial Arts.

You know how it is, you talk about theories and concept, and they have the "dear in the headlight look".


----------



## Drac (Dec 10, 2004)

Greetings Dragon Fist and welcome to MT..Plenty of excellent MA here to provide hours of postings concerning theroy, concepts and "deer in the headlights" looks....


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 10, 2004)

Drac said:
			
		

> Greetings Dragon Fist and welcome to MT..Plenty of excellent MA here to provide hours of postings concerning theroy, concepts and "deer in the headlights" looks....


lol, Thanks Drac


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 10, 2004)

Hello Dragon Fist!  Welcome to MT!  I'm sure you'll enjoy the meeting of the MA minds here.  Have fun!  By the way, I love your avatar and signature dragon!   Kewl!!! :ultracool


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 10, 2004)

Welome to the forum.
I look forward to seeing you post your questions. 
Glade you enjoy us enough to join


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 10, 2004)

*waves hello!*


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 10, 2004)

Welcome Dragon Fist to the forum.  I like your sig line as well. You will find this very addicting, learning from all these people with the same passion!  TW


----------



## Lisa (Dec 10, 2004)

:wavey: 

Deer in the headlight look? I have no idea what your talking about. 

Welcome to MT, Dragon Fist.


----------



## Baytor (Dec 10, 2004)

Welcome aboard.  I also like to refer to that look as "A cow staring at an oncoming train".


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 10, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Hello Dragon Fist! Welcome to MT! I'm sure you'll enjoy the meeting of the MA minds here. Have fun! By the way, I love your avatar and signature dragon! Kewl!!! :ultracool


Thanks mj-hi-yah, I love yours too (avatar). My cousin designed the dragon on my avatar, he workes for Disney. I just added the Sho Chiku Bai in the middle.
Thanks for making me feel welcome here.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 10, 2004)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Welome to the forum.
> I look forward to seeing you post your questions.
> Glade you enjoy us enough to join


Thanks tshadowchaser, I finally found a forum that I enjoy.
again thanks


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 10, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> *waves hello!*


*waves back!*

Thank You OUMoose


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 10, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Welcome Dragon Fist to the forum. I like your sig line as well. You will find this very addicting, learning from all these people with the same passion! TW


Hey TigerWoman, your right I'm already getting addicted to this, hehehe
Thank You for making feel welcome.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 10, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> :wavey:
> 
> Deer in the headlight look? I have no idea what your talking about.
> 
> Welcome to MT, Dragon Fist.


LOL, Thank YOu Nalia


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 10, 2004)

Baytor said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard. I also like to refer to that look as "A cow staring at an oncoming train".


Poor cow, Thanks Baytor


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 10, 2004)

Glad you're aboard 

Have fun~!

~Tess


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 10, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Glad you're aboard
> 
> Have fun~!
> 
> ~Tess


Thanks Tess love your avatar, is that you?

I sure am having fun, thanks again


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 10, 2004)

Yes indeed it's me Dragonfist. Thanks


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 10, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Yes indeed it's me Dragonfist. Thanks


Cool


----------



## Vadim (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi DragonFist! Welcome to Martial Talk forums. :asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## Satt (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey there Dragon Fist. Welcome!!! I am sorry, but I must tell you that KempoTess is taken. He he he!!!


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 12, 2004)

Vadim said:
			
		

> Hi DragonFist! Welcome to Martial Talk forums. :asian:
> 
> -Vadim


 
Thanks Vadim


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 12, 2004)

Satt said:
			
		

> Hey there Dragon Fist. Welcome!!! I am sorry, but I must tell you that KempoTess is taken. He he he!!!


Thanks for the heads up. hhehehe


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 12, 2004)

Welcome - I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## mj_lover (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi, welcome aboard! this place IS truly addicting, hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 13, 2004)

Greetings, Dragon Fist and welcome to MartialTalk.  Please excuse my tardiness in the welcome, but welcome nonetheless.

 This is a place for titillating conversation and thoroughly enjoyable comradrie.  Have a look around, enjoy your stay and happy posting.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 13, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Welcome - I hope you enjoy your stay.



It looks like I will, Thanks Feisty Mouse.






			
				mj_lover said:
			
		

> Hi, welcome aboard! this place IS truly addicting, hope you enjoy your stay



 it sure is, thanks mj_lover






			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> Greetings, Dragon Fist and welcome to MartialTalk. Please excuse my tardiness in the welcome, but welcome nonetheless.





			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> This is a place for titillating conversation and thoroughly enjoyable comradrie. Have a look around, enjoy your stay and happy posting.




Greetings to you too shesulsa Thanks


----------



## kelly keltner (Dec 19, 2004)

Satt said:
			
		

> Hey there Dragon Fist. Welcome!!! I am sorry, but I must tell you that KempoTess is taken. He he he!!!


 So is dragonfist his wife keeps him right in line

kelly


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 20, 2004)

kelly keltner said:
			
		

> So is dragonfist his wife keeps him right in line
> 
> kelly


Thats right baby, she keeps me in check..


----------



## still learning (Dec 20, 2004)

Hello,  Welcome and enjoy the great forums.  It's a great tool to learn a few more things.....Aloha


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 21, 2004)

G'day Dragon Fist.  I'm new aswell.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 21, 2004)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, Welcome and enjoy the great forums. It's a great tool to learn a few more things.....Aloha


Thanks, I'm always looking to learning new things everyday.

Aloha


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 21, 2004)

Dr. Flem said:
			
		

> G'day Dragon Fist. I'm new aswell.


Thank You, now it's my turn to Welcome You to Martial Talk.

Welcome, I'm sure you'll find many, many interesting topics here,
I know I have.


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 21, 2004)

I have no doubt that I'll learn quite a bit here.  The phrase, "friendly discussion about the martial arts" isn't just for show.   There are alot of really nice and helpful people on this forum and I'm glad to be starting out my MA journey in such company.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 22, 2004)

Dr. Flem said:
			
		

> I have no doubt that I'll learn quite a bit here. The phrase, "friendly discussion about the martial arts" isn't just for show.  There are alot of really nice and helpful people on this forum and I'm glad to be starting out my MA journey in such company.


Dr. Flem, I like your avatar


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks.  You can have it if you like, Dragon Fist. I'm gonna change it soon enough.


----------



## jjmcc (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello and welcome


----------

